# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Dubbio su fattura di acconto

## mokastyle

Buona serata a tutti! 
innanzitutto mi presento, dato che sono appena iscritta ...  
mi occupo di grafica e web design, ho la partita iva come libera professionista freelance ...   
ho aperto da poco la partita iva e ho ancora dei dubbi circa le modalità di fatture e fatture di acconto ... spero possiate aiutarmi. 
Grazie in anticipo! 
Sara   :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Se dici di che dubbio si tratta qualcuno di certo ti risponder&#224;.

----------


## mokastyle

ora spiego il problema nel dettaglio ...  
ho fatto un preventivo per la realizzazione di un sito internet ... 
PREVENTIVO: 
Subtotale  4.000,00  
IVA 20%  800,00  
Contributo previdenziale 4% 160,00  
Totale  4.960,00  
Ora ... se io volessi farmi dare un acconto diciamo del 30% (del subtotale, giusto???) sul lavoro come anticipo ... devo fare la fattura di acconto ...   
il commercialista mi ha fatto l'esempio di una fattura di 2500 euro (che però non capisco se netti... ma credo di sì ... ) con un acconto di 1500 euro  
ESEMPIO FATTO DAL COMMERCIALISTA: 
A. FATTURA D'ACCONTO DI  1.500,00
Onorari/compensi 1.500,00 
Totale onorari  1.500,00 
Cp 4%  60,00 
Tot. imponibile  1.560,00 
IVA 20%  312,00 
Totale fattura  1.872,00 
Ra 20%  300,00 
Netto da pagare  1.572,00  
B. FATTURA DI SALDO (COMPENSI  2.500,00 con ACCONTO DI  1.500,00 già versato)
Onorari/compensi  2.500,00 
a dedurre acconto
già versato come
da fattura n....
del ... -1.500,00 
Totale onorari  1.000,00 
Cp 4%  40,00
Tot. imponibile  1.040,00 
IVA 20%  208,00 
Totale fattura  1.248,00 
Ra 20%  200,00 
Netto da pagare  1.048,00   
nel mio caso invece sarà: 
Fattura netta totale: 4000 euro 
30% Fattura acconto= 1200 euro
4000 - 1200=2800 euro Saldo netto  
FATTURA DI ACCONTO:
Per onorari e compensi  1200,00  
Contributo previdenziale 4%  48,00  
Totale imponibile  1248,00  
Per IVA 20%  249,60  
Totale fattura  1497,60  
Ritenuta d'acconto 20%  240,00  
Netto Vs. dare  1257,60    
FATTURA DI SALDO: 
Per onorari e compensi  4000,00  
a dedurre ACCONTO già versato come da fattura N° del  -1200,00  
Totale onorari  2800,00  
Contributo previdenziale 4%  112,00  
Totale imponibile  2912,00  
Per IVA 20%  582,40  
Totale fattura  3494,40  
Ritenuta d'acconto 20%  560,00  
Netto Vs. dare  2934,40    
E' giusto così??? 
AIUTOOOOO !!!!!  
(GRAZIE per la pazienza ... se siete arrivati fin qui !)  
Buona serata a tutti!  
Sara  :Smile:

----------


## swami

nn ho verificato i calcoli  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ma la procedura è corretta ... se vuoi una prova del 9 ... il totale delle fatture di acconto e saldo ti deve dare il tuo preventivo, come se avessi fatto un solo documento  :Wink:

----------


## Lorena2546

Ciao, 
non ho verificato con calcolatrice alla mano ... ma il procedimento &#232; corretto.
ciao ciao

----------


## swami

> Ciao, 
> non ho verificato con calcolatrice alla mano ... ma il procedimento è corretto.
> ciao ciao

  nn ho ancora capito xchè te msg in pvt nn ne puoi ricevere  :Confused: 
cmq ciaoooo  :Smile:

----------


## Lorena2546

> nn ho ancora capito xchè te msg in pvt nn ne puoi ricevere 
> cmq ciaoooo

  questo non te lo so dire .... pure Danilo mi ha detto che me ne ha mandato uno per delle info che gli avevo chiesto e nn ne ho mai ricevuto....
ora provo con un altro nick .... chissà che non funzioni meglio!!
un saluto, buona serata :Smile:

----------


## mokastyle

> nn ho verificato i calcoli  ma la procedura è corretta ... se vuoi una prova del 9 ... *il totale delle fatture di acconto e saldo ti deve dare il tuo preventivo, come se avessi fatto un solo documento*

  innanzitutto grazie per le risposte !  :Smile:   
per la prova del 9 ... devo sommare l' imponibile, il Totale fattura o il Netto da pagare???? :Confused:   
ah, altra cosa già che ci sono.... 
è giusto mettere in preventivo anche il 4% di contributo previdenziale???
quindi è a carico del cliente???
(forse è per questo che non mi tornavano i conti ...)  
Grazie a tutti! 
Sara  :Smile:

----------


## swami

> per la prova del 9 ... devo sommare l' imponibile, il Totale fattura o il Netto da pagare????

  puoi farlo con qualsiasi valore ... sommando imponibile di acconto e saldo deve tornarti l'imponibile del preventivo; oppure puoi verificare la rivalsa del 4% o il netto da incassare  :Big Grin:  qualunque valore deve "tornare"  :Wink:   
nel preventivo se vuoi puoi scrivere una frase del tipo " oltre rivalsa contributo previdenziale 4%" se nn vuoi mettere da subito l'importo (la frase è un po' da sistemare con riferimenti ma credo d'averti reso l'idea)

----------


## mokastyle

*FATTURA DI ACCONTO:* 
Totale imponibile  1248,00    *FATTURA DI SALDO:*
Totale imponibile  2912,00    *PREVENTIVO:*
Subtotale  4.000,00 
IVA 20%  800,00 
Contributo previdenziale 4% 160,00 
Totale  4.960,00   
 1248,00 +  2912,00 = * 4160,00*  
ok, mi pare che i conti tornino ... !  :Big Grin:   
Grazie! 
mi siete stati utilissimi ...   
Se mi dovessero venire altri dubbi .... so a chi scrivere ... !    :Smile:

----------


## swami

> Se mi dovessero venire altri dubbi .... so a chi scrivere ... !

  ... anche io se in studio decidono di entrare nell'era di internet e di "farsi il sito"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vinny Gambini

Un solo appunto. Se sei una grafica freelance probabilmente sei iscritta alla gestione separata INPS e quel quattro per cento che addebiti in fattura è la rivalsa INPS che costituisce parte integrante del compenso ed è soggetto sia a IVA che a IRPEF. Quindi la ritenuta va calcolata su compenso + rivalsa INPS come l'IVA.

----------


## swami

> ESEMPIO FATTO DAL COMMERCIALISTA: 
> A. FATTURA D'ACCONTO DI € 1.500,00
> Onorari/compensi€ 1.500,00 
> Totale onorari *€ 1.500,00* 
> Cp 4&#37; *€ 60,00* 
> Tot. imponibile *€ 1.560,00* 
> IVA 20% € 312,00 
> Totale fattura € 1.872,00 
> Ra 20% € 300,00 
> Netto da pagare € 1.572,00

  ... e infatti sul 4% viene calcolata  :Embarrassment: 
x&#242; poi il commercialista nn la considera imponibile per la ritenuta  :Embarrassment:  
ho dato per scontato che almeno i calcoli fosse corretti .. ops  :Embarrassment:

----------


## swami

considera:
compenso: 1.000
4&#37;: 40
sommano: 1.040
iva 20%: 208
totale fattura: 1.248 
ritenuta al 20%: -208
netto da incassare:1.040  
al variare del compenso il resto varia in proporzione  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
per&#242; farei un giretto dal commercialista prima di emettere fattura per chiarire  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
.. sei iscritta all'INPS o alla cassa ingegneri?

----------


## mokastyle

> ... anche io se in studio decidono di entrare nell'era di internet e di "farsi il sito"

   eh ... lo so ... è dura convincere la gente che ormai se non hai un sito internet non sei nessuno ...  :Wink:  
... se avessi bisogno, anche solo di consulenza, senza impegno .... mandami pure un pm!  :Smile:

----------


## mokastyle

> ... e infatti sul 4% viene calcolata 
> xò poi il commercialista nn la considera imponibile per la ritenuta  
> ho dato per scontato che almeno i calcoli fosse corretti .. ops

  spero che almeno i calcoli fatti dal commercialista siano corretti ...  :Big Grin:  
li ho copiati paro paro con formule di excel comprese ...  :Wink:

----------


## mokastyle

> .. sei iscritta all'INPS o alla cassa ingegneri?

  INPS ...   
... ahimè non esiste un albo per i grafici  :Frown:  
non sono un'ingegnera... 
e non sono iscritta alla camera di commercio ...  
Grazie  :Smile:   
se avrò ancora dubbi chiederò sicuramente conferma al mio commercialista ... anche se mi fa piacere confrontarmi con voi ... che sicuramente ne sapete più di me ...

----------

